# Show Us Your Coffee Hut Thread



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So it seems that quite a few rides involve that great eye-opener -- or at least pass a few places that sell the nectar of the bean. I needed an excuse for a ride report where I can keep adding an image or two. Here in Coffetropolis, we have a few options. I will open the bidding with a hut in Snohomish that makes the turn around point for an eighty mile ride. We passed it Friday on the way to Vancouver.

So, post a pic from a coffee shop or hut in your area. It doesn't even need to be a good one. Extra style points for including a bike.

I showed you mine; you show me yours.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am so ashamed.

MB1
Coffee free.
Forever.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I am so ashamed.
> 
> MB1
> Coffee free.
> Forever.


Whaaa? Why would you do something like that to yourself?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Whaaa? Why would you do something like that to yourself?


Oh, the horror! At first I thought that MB1 got his coffee for free, and I was happy for him. Now, I believe the true, dark, meaning of his note is that he does not partake of the bean. The horror. The horror.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Coffee free.
> Forever.



Ditto.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

my coffee shop...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Ditto.


+1. But I am currently drinking a Coke. Hate coffee or anything coffee flavored.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Coffee is teh goodnesss... Long live the small independent roasters who make their coffee with a pride in getting it perfect.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*Not my bike...but is my photog*

Very popular shop with the messenger crowd...and those who play them on TV...in downtown Portland, OR.

All from the same cold, windy day last winter...with my film SLR then scanned:


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Fall City, WA

Lo-res camera phone shot. Hi-res latte.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Leschi...one of the most bike friendly stops ever.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Jul 7, 2007)

I like my coffee like I like my women... 

dark and bitter.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Center of the universe: Fremont, WA

RIP


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

The other day, I took the coffee hut challenge, and tried to ride to every coffee stand in town. Thank goodness, I had only one, as otherwise I'd still be nursing a caffine overdose. (There were 14 stands.)  

If anyone is really interested in plotting my course, just go to Google Maps, and look up Grants Pass, Oregon. Locate the locations in the order shown, and you'll get the loop I should have taken, rather than the zig-zag course I took (seems, I kept remembering another stand location). 

1) Agness Avenue and the Parkway (at Foothill Blvd)
2) Grants Pass Shopping Center ('E' Street near Fire Mountain Way)
3) 'E' street between Fire Mountain and 9th street (where E & F streets merge)
4) Anthony at the Human Bean
5) 9th and 'F' street


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

6) 7th & Hillcrest
7) 6th & Morgan
8) 6th between Morgan and Hillcrest
9) 6th & 'D' street (north side)
10) 6th & 'D' street (south side)


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

11 - 13 ) The best (but Saturdays only) coffee & donut stand at 4th & 'F' street (Grower's Market)
14) 6th st between 'F' & 'G' streets
15) 'G' street just off of 6th.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

16) Hwy 238 & Hwy 99/199 intersection
17) Union Avenue off of Hwy 238 (Williams Hwy.)
18) Hwy 199 (Redwood Hwy) & Ringuette St.
19) Union Avenue & Fairgrounds Road
20) Redwood Hwy & Allen Creek Road
Then I had to ride home.:cryin:


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

May I suggest a small revision to the title of your thread, JP: "Show us the cute barista who works at your coffee hut thread"


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

BenWA said:


> May I suggest a small revision to the title of your thread, JP: "Show us the cute barista who works at your coffee hut thread"



Post a picture!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

PomPilot said:


> 16) Hwy 238 & Hwy 99/199 intersection
> 17) Union Avenue off of Hwy 238 (Williams Hwy.)
> 18) Hwy 199 (Redwood Hwy) & Ringuette St.
> 19) Union Avenue & Fairgrounds Road
> ...


Twenty! Most excellent Tour De Neighborhood.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*Near Skykomish Washington*

nmnmnm


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow, their stuff must be potent as the supplemented their regular bathrooms with 2 porto-crappers out back.


----------



## pippin (Jul 12, 2006)

Man, I recognize too many of the Puget Sound coffee stops. Heck I think I recognize that Rivendell.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

teoteoteo said:


> Wow, their stuff must be potent as the supplemented their regular bathrooms with 2 porto-crappers out back.


:eek6: :yikes: :eek6: 

*Too funny!!

Pom Pilot loved your tour thanks for sharing ~ it was nice 

Cervelo-er the pictures you posted are very beautiful!!

I will see what I can do this weekend as far as getting myself to a shop*


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

The Start Village has Granny Gear decaf and 135 psi espresso. they even sponsor a couple teams and races. Then theres Revolution cycles, the place to get your bike "fixed," who sells a local coffee that is distributed by bike carts. 

The next time I find the start village cart I'll take a pic for you all. It moves around from race to race and is sometimes on state street or at the farmers market.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know how you guys do it. If I tried to get on my bike before I have a few cups of coffee, I'd run into a tree...


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*You did get your bike and coffee place in the same picture.:thumbsup: 

I am not into coffee before I ride, instead I drink it afterwards.*


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

My kitchen counter is my coffee shop.

- Bialetti stove top cappucino maker to make a nice big coffee to put in my thermos prior to the morning bike commute.

- French press for the weekends, when the wife an I have a few cups while reading the paper.

- and a recent gift that I wouldn't have bought myself, was a Nespresso (capsule style) espresso maker. Nice and quick in the mornings, when I am making the lady her tea. This ig onna come in handy to get a shot in me when my commute goes from 6.5mi each way to 12, next week.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Petes in Redmond after riding up the East Lake Sammamish trail.


----------

